# What kind of Cigar brand does Arnold Schwarzenegger smoke?



## Cigarnoob (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know? I want to smoke the same stogie brand as one of my favorite actors. :grin2:


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Why don't you smoke what you like, his palate may not be similar to yours.

Don't be a wannabe. Enjoy the cigar


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree with zabhatton

But I do know he likes Punch but not sure what else, there have been some stories around Google


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

From Cigar Aficionado, Summer '96:

Arnold's reply:
​ _"Cohiba, Punch Punch. Punch Punch is actually my favorite size. It's a good size for an after-dinner smoke or during the day. I used to love Davidoff, and there are still sometimes good ones around. Sometimes you get good Romeo y Julietas. And Hoyo de Monterrey is a great cigar. Milton Berle came over to my house one time--I think it was when I had my 40th birthday--and he brought over a box [of Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas] and gave me one. It was a spectacular smoke."

.
_​


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

I want to know what kind of cigar Carmine Galante smoked before he got smoked. 
I'd post the pic here, but I think it is NSFW.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Chewbacca said:


> I want to know what kind of cigar Carmine Galante smoked before he got smoked.
> I'd post the pic here, but I think it is NSFW.


 All right. I'll bite...NSFW? Another mysterious acronym!


----------



## pigs in blanket (Dec 27, 2015)

NSFW= not safe for work


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Just curious if Arnold was talking about Punch Punch, Hoyo from the island south of Miami or the non cc brands. Not sure he would let us know via media


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

He only smokes Cuban's.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

php007 said:


> He only smokes Cuban's.


I too enjoy the PP cc. Once of my favorite go to sticks


----------



## ian cigars (Apr 1, 2020)

pigs in blanket said:


> NSFW= not safe for work


Carmine Galante smoke huge cigar wen hi was kill but i realy want to know the brand


----------



## ian cigars (Apr 1, 2020)

I know for sure Frank Sinatra smoked cuban Saint Luis Rey!!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Shared a hot tub with him the other day. 
Partagas D5

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ub-cigar-social-distance-us-a9412841.html?amp


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats pretty good Ron! I can’t believe the guy who started this thread in 2016 would want to smoke what he smokes because he likes him. What a hoot!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

More importantly is what brand of toilet paper does J Lo use....or what brand of deodorant does Meghan Markle use?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ll let you know after I raid her dumpster.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> I'll let you know after I raid her dumpster.


Yea that's right... Gisele moved to Florida so I'm guessin you've got free time.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Yea that's right... Gisele moved to Florida so I'm guessin you've got free time.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


She's welcome here! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Shared a hot tub with him the other day.
> Partagas D5
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ub-cigar-social-distance-us-a9412841.html?amp


I don't know why, but that short clip made the cigar/hot tub look like to only enjoyable thing in the world at the time.

To the pool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

